# Did you keep your dogs



## Ljcurqt (Mar 9, 2015)

I have my beloved Jake's on my fireplace mantel. We lost him at 9 1/2 years old from hemo.Miss him so much


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have the ashes of all five of my dogs that I've lost over the last 20 years. 
And I will keep the ashes of my two current dogs or any future dogs I have.
I always want them to be with me.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes....I have the ashes of 3 of my dogs and 1 cat and most definitely will keep the ashes of the 3 boys I have now.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I have five dogs and three cats in various containers, which is both comforting and sad. It always helped us to feel as if at least a part of them is still here.

My husband's heart dog is on his nightstand. Our last Golden we lost to hemangio a year ago is in a cookie jar on the kitchen counter, because that was his holy grail his entire life.

Sending you a hug.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, in a lovely sculpture I had made, found the company online and love it. I finished the base with some pebbles after this photo was taken.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No. I return my dog's ashes to the earth along their favorite places. I have a ceremony with just me and their ashes as we celebrate a life shared, mourn that their precense will no longer be physical, and I give them thanks and release them to continue their journey as we take our final walk together.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I spread some of Cookie's ashes at the base of the big rock that we climbed every weekend. It was our favorite spot. The rest are in a brass golden retriever urn on the mantle along with her collar.


----------



## Rumple’s Mom (Apr 1, 2015)

Yes, we still have our last dog's ashes.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

All my Golden's have died of cancer of one form or another. We have donated them to Vet schools for student teaching....

Same for me when I pass, but not the Vet school....??!!


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

My very first college kitty - I kept his ashes, but then they weren't as meaningful to me as I thought they would be. His spirit lives on in my heart, not in the tin box that holds his ashes. The three that have gone on after him, I did not keep their ashes. The most recent cat, instead I got an imprint of his paw, and clippings from his fur, and that's more meaningful and tangible to me. 

However, Diamond, our golden/shepard mix was our heart dog, and it seemed important to us to keep her ashes. 

I hold ALL my pets in my heart, that's where they all actually live now, so I think that the act of getting their ashes was meaningful to me more during my grief, than it is now that tears have been replaced with fond memories.


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Sorry, I cant vote. You need another option in the poll. HOW about none of the above for those non-compliant country folks! Ever heard of an oak tree?:


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have the ashes of all five of my dogs that I've lost over the last 20 years.
> And I will keep the ashes of my two current dogs or any future dogs I have.
> I always want them to be with me.


I agree..... whole heartedly !!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If I ever move from here, which I hope to in a few years, before I leave, I will spread some of my dogs ashes down at the beach in the Inter Coastal Waterway, where they spent so much of their time during the summer because that was their favorite place and they all absolutely loved being there. But only some of their ashes, the rest I will keep with me. 

When it's my time to leave this earth, my son is going to have to decide what to do with them, but for the time being they are staying with me.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> If I ever move from here, which I hope to in a few years, before I leave, I will spread some of my dogs ashes down at the beach in the Inter Coastal Waterway, where they spent so much of their time during the summer because that was their favorite place and they all absolutely loved being there. But only some of their ashes, the rest I will keep with me.
> 
> When it's my time to leave this earth, my son is going to have to decide what to do with them, but for the time being they are staying with me.


My mom is the one who made this poll. She said when she goes we are supposed to put the ashes in her casket with her. Lol.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

All my life there has been only one dog whose ashes/body we didn't get back and that was my first dog as a child. My mom didn't feel she could be with him when they put him down and so she dropped him off during the day (we were at school). Even as a child, I felt horrible that he died alone, probably scared and confused, and for us, he was just "gone". After that, I was with every dog we said goodbye to, and we always got either ashes or small bodies back for burial. Since meeting my husband and starting our own family, we have lost 3 and have all 3 urns back. They aren't on display, but easily accessible, stored lovingly and each with a special toy and lock of fur. 

I, myself, don't really want to be buried so I think I'll ask to be cremated, with my ashes scattered along with my beloved pets.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Cremation for me too.....and they are going with me .....


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

My last two were cremated - did not have the option for the others. 
The two urns are on my nightstand next to my bed. I talk to my boys daily. 
I told my husband to have me cremated when I die and get an extra big urn to add all my dogs' ashes, too.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I currently have the ashes of 1 dog and 3 cats. I will always have them cremated and then when I die I want them buried with me!


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

I have Jasper's ashes in an urn with his name on it, along with a photo, poem, crystal and an old fashioned key. It's on a side table in our living room.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I have the ashes of 5 of my dogs and 3 cats. While I've spread some of their ashes in their favorite places, my plan was to have them buried with me - not sure if there will be room lol.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

goldlover68 said:


> All my Golden's have died of cancer of one form or another. We have donated them to Vet schools for student teaching....
> 
> Same for me when I pass, but not the Vet school....??!!


Wow!!! I'm not sure I could do that. You get mad props for that.


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

Cpc1972 said:


> My mom is the one who made this poll. She said when she goes we are supposed to put the ashes in her casket with her. Lol.


Nothing wrong with that..


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

I have Gingers ashes in a nice carved wooden box on my dresser. Along with two pictures and a footprint. I have some of her hair also. I've thought about spreading some of her ashes at the park. But haven't done so yet. It would still be way to emotional for me. My Dads ashes are also on my dresser next to Gingers. What's funny is, my Dads urn is much smaller because he had four kids and we shared his ashes and spread some. I think he would understand. LOL!!!


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

I have been lucky enough to not have lost a pet yet. We got our first dog about 12 years ago and he is still alive and lives with my mom. If it happens(hopefully science will find a way to make them/us live forever), I will get ashes and keep them. I also plan on getting glass memorials made for them. They are a beautiful way to remember them.









soulbursts.com Looking Glass


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Echoe88- I really like those glass memorials made from their ashes. Thanks for sharing the link. I keep meaning to look that up and see if I could do that with the ashes from the 2 boys we kept. My first boy - we spread his ashes, but I still have a clump of his hair that we kept, I could burn half of that and still have a few strands to keep and have enough ashes from him.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Megora said:


> @Echoe88- I really like those glass memorials made from their ashes. Thanks for sharing the link. I keep meaning to look that up and see if I could do that with the ashes from the 2 boys we kept. My first boy - we spread his ashes, but I still have a clump of his hair that we kept, I could burn half of that and still have a few strands to keep and have enough ashes from him.


Not a problem! I found out about them a few years ago. One of our clients at the animal clinic got one made for her dog. Its a great way to remember your loved one. Especially if you a) don't feel comfortable having ashes inside your house b)want to spread ashes (as you did) but still want to keep a part of them. There are other companies that do this, but I found this one to make exceptionally gorgeous ones.


----------



## etoms (Apr 26, 2015)

My parents have our dog Calvin's ashes. He passed away 3 years ago today.  My sisters and I got plaster footprints, and I treasure that very much. 

For my dog now, I would get ashes and I like the idea of them being buried with me/accompanying me in some way. I also love the idea of the glass work.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Cpc1972 said:


> My mom is the one who made this poll. She said when she goes we are supposed to put the ashes in her casket with her. Lol.


Please honor her wish. I have kept the ashes from my bridge kids and wish to be cremated also. In a perfect world I would like us to be scattered together in a place of my choosing but I'm beginning to second guess that and scatter them my own way. For now I have kept them.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

So far, all of the pets I have lost in the last 15 years or so, I have had cremated and their ashes are in my closet. When our oldest girl passes, we will have her cremated and spread most of her ashes up at the lake, where she loved to be and where my mom's ashes are spread (my mom adored our girl). 

I will be cremated, as will my husband, and we'd like our ashes spread with all of our pets' ashes when we pass. That way they will be with us for eternity.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

When Hunter died (ProHeart6 killed him in '03) there was no pet crematorium here and we buried him under the sycamore tree where he loved to try to catch squirrels. Buck died in '07 and I had his ashes for over a year. KayCee died in '08 and then we buried their ashes near Hunter. They all loved to lay out under that tree. And Cuck also tried--and did--catch squirrels that came down that tree. Then Honey died last Aug. and our first great Pyrenees died in Sept. We have not buried their ashes yet but plan to soon, They will be buried near Hunter, Buck and Kaycee.

Side note, we burred our cat, Pippi after she died at 17 in a flower bed on the side of the house. She LOVED to lay in the wandering dew and nap or watch what was going on the street--and hope to see her Jack Russel friend coming down the road with her owner, She loved that spot so much it seem proper to bury her there.

So I am not sure how answer--we do not have the ashes in the house (except Honey and Shaggy, soon to be buried) but the rest are in our yard where they loved to be.


----------



## The life of Piper (Feb 24, 2015)

Haven't lost one yet, but when that sad time comes, I will be keeping her ashes and possibly scatter some.


----------

